# ati bulbd



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Who has em locally?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

last time it was just John

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went there today because he told me a shipment was coming in this morning so he opened the boxes to find out that he had no 36" bulbs...

Ugh....

So I guess the question is, what is a good replacement for the ATI Aquablue special.
I think that's the one I"m looking for...

I use to have a KZ New Gen in my 20g but found it was alot of white!
Or should I go Geissman?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtf John. I preordered bulbs too. dammit.

Giesemann makes an Aquablue plus thats comparable, but I think I remember reading it's more yellow than the ATI Aquablue special. SUM has Giesemanns so maybe check there?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sum prices are very high priced for t5 bulbs. Flavio at advanced reef aquatics carries giesemann bulbs. You can try mops if you feel like making a drive to hamilton. or reefsupplies usually has em shipped to your door in about 48 hours.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have all ati bulbs in stock. All sizes all colours. I am going to a raptors game tomorrow evening, so would be in TO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jerry I can meet up with you around downtown if that works for you. I also have a frag for you and the gfo and carbon


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I recently got some from jlaquatics


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I got the last 36" from John lol sorry Dave


----------

